# Straw stuff



## Rib (Jan 12, 2006)

I've noticed in a couple orders I've recieved and in pictures on here that a few people put a sort of straw stuff in their mantis enclosures. I was woindering if anyone knows where you can order it from? Cheers


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2006)

Spaghnum moss would work better IMO.


----------



## Rib (Jan 12, 2006)

Sphagnum Moss can be good for certain things, but I just need to put alot of the thinner straw stuff in two nets I have for when an oothecae hatches. I need the thinner stuff so that the nymphs have something to climb on apart from the walls of the net, and also enable the fruit flies to climb up towards the mantids easier.


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2006)

If you're nets they can climb up the sides of the nets. I use a few artificial plants in my nets. The moss will hold humidity better.


----------



## Ian (Jan 13, 2006)

I know what you mean Rob...its excellent stuff, and you can use it for pretty much any mantids, really handy.

Il keep my eyes open for some..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 13, 2006)

The straw thing for my mantis enclosure are excelsior and raffia. They are great for hatchling, provide plenty of space for them to hang on and feel secure, i had almost no mismolt from L1-L3 using them with about 30-50 hatchling together in a 32oz container. It is however a poor humidity provider so you need to mist the container regularly, but it is great for species like B. Mendica which i never misted.

By the way i bought them in Walmart or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Rib (Jan 13, 2006)

Cheers yen. Thats *exactly* what I was looking for. I couldn't find any online shops that sell it in the UK (admittedly I spent all of 2 minutes looking), but there are plenty of people on ebay selling it. Ordered myself a bag  Cheers


----------

